# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Airport extreme router. Ndihme!

## Gogi

Kam nevoj per ca ndihme. Sic shihet per nga titulli kam nje router airport extreme dhe nuk e di si ta vendos ne funksion. Problemi eshte si ta ve ne funksion, dmth si ta lidh me rrjetin IPKO, dmth si ta lidh fizkisht me kabullen, sepse me sa di nese ke nje airport extreme nuk ka nevoj per modem tjeter.

 Nese nuk e kam sqaruar mire atehere me kerkoni e sqaroj edhe njehere. Flm.

----------

